# Vortex (06 Compact) Seatpost Diameter?



## IanTr (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

Could one of you tell me what diameter seatpost I need for my '06 Vortex Compact please?

To cover off the obvious responses....!

- I prefer not to use shims
- I can't go and measure because the bike is at my other house at present


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

31.6mm


----------

